# New to Cold Smoking



## calarsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I am new to cold smoking and would love to smoke my own bacon.  I have a Master Forge Double Door Liquid Propane Gas Smoker which I have used with great success for smoking for the last year and a half.  What do I need to do to be able to use this as a cold smoker.  Due to stoarge restriction, I cannot get anothr smoker at this time.  Like I said I am new to this and need lots of guidance.  Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2012)

Your Smoker and an AMNPS Pellet Smoke Generator and you are in Business. Cheap and works like a Charm. Plenty of Wood Flavor choices and the Best Customer Service I've ever dealt with. You basically use you Smoker as a box to hold the Cured Pork Bellies, you don't even light your smoker, the AMNPS gives 10 Hours of Smoke and you get great tasting Bacon...JJ

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

Chef Jimmy nailed it. 

I see you are new to the forum, how about swinging by Roll Call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome.

While you're at it, please update your profile to include your location.

Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Your Smoker and an AMNPS Pellet Smoke Generator and you are in Business. Cheap and works like a Charm. Plenty of Wood Flavor choices and the Best Customer Service I've ever dealt with. You basically use you Smoker as a box to hold the Cured Pork Bellies, you don't even light your smoker, the AMNPS gives 10 Hours of Smoke and you get great tasting Bacon...JJ
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/


Jimmy gave you great advice - the AMNPS solves your cold smoking needs


----------



## calarsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Do I still use heat from the smoker or does the A Maze N Smoker give me the desired heat that I need??


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 6, 2012)

Calarsh, welcome to the forum!  You do not need to light your smoker at all with AMNPS, cold smoking is at a temp below 100 degrees.  Just use it and no need to burn any propane.  take care, and enjoy smoking!  Steve


----------



## conchokitty (Sep 9, 2012)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> You do not need to light your smoker at all with AMNPS, cold smoking is at a temp below 100 degrees.  Just use it and no need to burn any propane.  take care, and enjoy smoking!  Steve


This is interesting. I am interested in trying cold smoking and had gotten the impression from Googling on the net that one needed a special external cold-smoke contraption hooked to a normal smoker.

Now I have a _very_ good reason to check out the AMNPS in all seriousness.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, Kitty, you can use Todds smok generators in any smoker.  For cold smoking do not light off your smoker.  You may have to put some ice in to keep the temp down.  For more smoke while hot smoking, light off your smoker, Todds smoke generator and the smoke will roll.  They are fantastic.  Check them out.  Steve


----------



## conchokitty (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Steve,

I will try out that smoke generator stick for cold smoking fish for sure.

I tend to take baby steps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 when trying something new so as not to waste money if it goes wrong but once I have my wings, I go for it.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 10, 2012)

Good for you Kitty.  I do the same, check out all angles and than strike..I am enjoying some cheese right now that was smoked with the AMNS and Pitmasters Choice dust last week.  It turned out great.  Good luck with your smokes.  Steve  PS if you have any questions, PM me.


----------



## cdmckane (Nov 4, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance, but how does the AMNPS generate smoke without heat?  Is it electric?  The website is woefully lacking a description of this item.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 4, 2012)

you fill it with ether pellets or saw dust ..  light the end and let it burn for about 5 minutes..  blow the flame out and let it smolder... it does put out  a little heat...  but not much


----------



## cdmckane (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. I was kinda confused as to how it generated smoke without the burner being on. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## humdinger (Nov 5, 2012)

cdmckane,

I just bought the AMNPS last week and it is very easy to use. It's a real breakthrough in cold smoking accessories because of how simple it works without out a lot of bells and whistles.


----------



## sparkypyro (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife just ordered one. WOOHOO!


Sent from my iPhone using voodoo and smoke signals.


----------



## gbrubq (Nov 21, 2012)

Interesting, I think I am still going to hold off on cold smoking until I really get comfortable with new Bradley smoker, but definitely something that I will be investigating further. First I have heard of "Cold" smoking. Thanks for all the great comments this really helps alot.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 23, 2012)

theres another smoke generator like the AMNPS called  ProQ at http://www.macsbbq.co.uk/Order USA.html

its cheaper too at $33,   but most people could make one these real easy.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2012)

pike2 said:


> theres another smoke generator like the AMNPS called  ProQ at http://www.macsbbq.co.uk/Order USA.html
> 
> its cheaper too at $33,   but most people could make one these real easy.


Compare "Apples to Apples"

AMNS 6x6 $24.99

ProQ = $33

AMNS incl. 1 lb. sawdust

ProQ includes 4 oz. sawdust

AMNPS 5x8 is a totally different animal, and burns pellets or sawdust

TJ


----------



## pike2 (Nov 24, 2012)

sorry about that my mistake,  i was looking at the package deals and only noticed the prices but not the details ,  package 1 the  6 by 6   is $44.99 and includes 3 lbs of dust and a torch


----------



## smoking b (Nov 24, 2012)

Todd's dust is far cheaper as well plus he is a sponsor of the site - do the right thing...


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 24, 2012)

I just put the AMNS on my X-mas list.  My wife and I have been talking about making our own bacon forever.  This will be a good excuse to get started.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 25, 2012)

ill have to check that out


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 28, 2012)

The wife can't wait for xmas.  She wants home cured bacon for the holidays so I just ordered the AMNPS Pellet Smoke Generator and some hickory and apple pellets.  I'll keep you informed on the process and how well it works when I get all the stuff in and get started.


----------

